# Windows verschiebt Desktop Icons teilw. auf 2. Monitor



## Glantir (3. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das Problem das seit ich meine Monitore umgestellt habe (vorher: 1 rechts 2 links, jetzt: 1 links 2 rechts) , Windows bei jedem Neustart die Desktop Icons verschiebt. 

Aber nur solange ich unter Windows 10 die Bildschirm Anordnung auf dem neuen stand stelle, auf dem alten Stand bleibt alles an seinem Platz...
Jetzt könnte man natürlich die Windows Einstellung auf dem alten Stand lassen, dann muss ich aber mit der Maus links rüber um auf den rechten Monitor zu kommen.

Wieder alles umbauen wäre sehr umständlich da ich die Monitore jetzt an Greifarmen hängen habe. Und auch die Kabel alle passend verlegt sind...

Die Monitore habe ich beide schon über 2 Jahre zusammen im Betrieb und nach der alten Anordnung habe ich nie Probleme gehabt.

Die automatische Anordnung habe ich bereits ausgeschaltet bzw. war diese vorher schon abgestellt.
Die Iconcache (oder so) Datei habe ich bereits gelöscht.

Nochmal um das ganze vll etwas zu veranschaulichen (1 = Main, 2 = Sekundärer Monitor)

Physisch stehen die Monitore so: 1 | 2
Windows Anordnung: 2 | 1 (ohne Probleme, außer auf das es umständlich ist auf den 2. Monitor zu kommen)
Windows Anordnung: 1 | 2 (Desktop Icons verschieben sich, bei jedem Neustart und Spiele starten teilweise auf Monitor 1 in der falschen Auflösung.

Vielleicht hat hier jemand eine Idee wo der Fehler liegt? Hatte auf Google noch etwas mit der registry gefunden, aber da konnte ich den Pfad nicht ganz nachvollziehen...

Link

Dort bei Punkt 6 der Punkt mit dem Vollzugriff lässt sich nicht ausführen...


----------



## TheRattlesnake (3. April 2021)

Du kannst auch einstellen welcher Monitor der Hauptmonitor ist. Vielleicht ist das das Problem?
Aber wenn Monitor 1 dein Hauptmonitor ist, du aber z.b. Spiele auch Monitor 2 anzeigen willst dann geht das nicht.(soweit mir bekannt ist) Außer du startest die Spiele im Fenstermodus.

Ansonsten habe ich bei meinem 32:9 Monitor aber auch immer wieder Probleme mit sich selbst verschiebenden Icons. Eine wirkliche Lösung habe ich da auch noch nicht gefunden.
Windows10 ist in vielen Sachen halt der letzte Müll.


----------



## Glantir (3. April 2021)

Naja ich hab wie gesagt Jahre lang an dem Pc gespielt und gearbeitet mit dem Hauptmonitor rechts und dem Sekundären links, ohne Probleme. Jetzt stelle ich das ganze um und Windows haut mir ständig die Desktop Icons um die Ohren...

Monitor 1 ist auch definitiv als Hauptmonitor eingestellt
Er verschiebt es auch alles immer nach dem selben Muster.
Und das MMO Elder Scrolls Online startet mit der gewollten Einstellung ( 1 | 2) , die Verschiebungen verursacht, in der Auflösung des 2. Monitor (1920*1080) obwohl der Hauptmonitor auf 2560*1440 läuft.

Habe auch schon beide Monitore auf 1920*1080 gestellt und dann die Anordnung geändert und es passiert trotzdem. Ich mache mal ein Video mit dem Handy um das zu veranschaulichen und lade es später hoch...


----------



## Spiritogre (4. April 2021)

Ich kenne das Problem auch. Wenn man Monitore umstöpselt wählt Windows scheinbar immer den mit HDMI Anschluss als Hauptmonitor. Wenn Monitore verschiedene Auflösungen haben werden alle Icons durcheinandergewürfelt. In der Regel reicht es dann wieder die richtige Nummerierung einzustellen. 

Ob der Monitor links oder rechts steht ist irrelevant, die kann man in der Windows Systemsteuerung ja beliebig mit der Maus platzieren.


----------



## Glantir (4. April 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Problem auch. Wenn man Monitore umstöpselt wählt Windows scheinbar immer den mit HDMI Anschluss als Hauptmonitor. Wenn Monitore verschiedene Auflösungen haben werden alle Icons durcheinandergewürfelt. In der Regel reicht es dann wieder die richtige Nummerierung einzustellen.
> 
> Ob der Monitor links oder rechts steht ist irrelevant, die kann man in der Windows Systemsteuerung ja beliebig mit der Maus platzieren.


Ich hatte ja auch schon beide Monitore am Display Port Anschluss dran....
Hier habe ich mal die Monitore abgefilmt und hin und her geschaltet.

Video

Geht man auf die Ursprungs Einstellung zurück gehen auch wieder alle Desktop Symbole an Ihren Platz zurück. und das Muster auf dem rechten Monitor ist immer dasselbe, also die Icons werden immer wieder gleich angeordnet.


----------



## valheru66 (4. April 2021)

ich habe das mal gerade bei mir probiert bei mir kommt es nicht vor

es kann alles sein das was mir einfällt wäre

windows version (meine 1909)
windows vielleicht mal auf eine andere platte installieren und testen(damit meine ich eine frische windows version)
Grafiktreiber deinstallieren und clearen und frisch wieder drauf
ein älteren Grafiktreiber probieren

als notlösung würde ich dir ReIcon (Restore Desktop Icon Layouts) empfehlen


----------



## Spiritogre (4. April 2021)

Glantir schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja auch schon beide Monitore am Display Port Anschluss dran....
> Hier habe ich mal die Monitore abgefilmt und hin und her geschaltet.
> 
> Video
> ...


Jupp, das kommt durch das Umstöpseln. Übrigens auch bei gleicher Auflösung, weil ein Vollbild eben nicht gleich Vollbild ist sondern der Außenrahmen sich je nach Gerät verschiebt. 

Wenn du dann die Icons nach der Verschiebung neu anrichtest und dann wieder zurück stöpselst sind sie natürlich auch wieder "kaputt".


----------



## valheru66 (4. April 2021)

welche auflösung hast du bei den monitoren ?


----------



## Glantir (4. April 2021)

valheru66 schrieb:


> welche auflösung hast du bei den monitoren ?


Main 2560*1440 
Sekundärer 1920*1080

Wie bereits gesagt habe ich die beiden Monitore aber schon seit ca 2 1/2 Jahren so im Einsatz und auch schon ausprobierte beide Monitore auf 1920*1080 laufen zu lassen.
Ohne Erfolg.


----------



## valheru66 (4. April 2021)

also normal ist das definitive nicht hab das jetzt bei mir an zwei rechnern probiert und ein kumpel an seinem rechner auch und es ist alles ok ich tippe immer noch auf grafiktreiber oder windows


----------



## Glantir (5. April 2021)

Hallo, 
habe das ganze jetzt nochmal gefilmt und dabei besagtes Spiel gestartet. Bei 0:44 sieht man das Windows den 2560*1440 Monitor auf 1920*1080 runter skaliert.... und am Ende habe ich das mit den anderen Anordnung nochmal gemacht und dort sieht man an der Cursor Größe das dort keine Skalierung stattfindet.

Video


----------



## valheru66 (5. April 2021)

was ist wenn du das spiel in  Fenstermodus startest ?


----------



## valheru66 (5. April 2021)

wenn du eine nvidia grafikarte hast probier mal folgendes  nvidia systemsteuerung-Desktop Größe und position anpassen dann unter dem Reiter Skalierung mal auf keine skalierung wählen probier erstmal auf dem haupt bildschirm und starte mal das spiel und dann auf zweit monitor ob es was bringt


----------



## Glantir (5. April 2021)

valheru66 schrieb:


> wenn du eine nvidia grafikarte hast probier mal folgendes  nvidia systemsteuerung-Desktop Größe und position anpassen dann unter dem Reiter Skalierung mal auf keine skalierung wählen probier erstmal auf dem haupt bildschirm und starte mal das spiel und dann auf zweit monitor ob es was bringt


Wir nähern uns glaube ich einer Lösung an... jetzt bleibt es manchmal wie es soll aber spätestens beim neu starten des Spiels verschiebt sich wieder etwas. Hab mal die Skalierung gescreenshottet und angehängt. So meintest du das doch oder? Skalierung vornehmen mit: War auf dem 2. Monitor vorher auf Anzeige statt GPU gestellt, ich weiß nicht wie viel das ausmacht.

Im Fenster Modus hab ich es auch schon probiert.

Ich glaube ich fang schon einmal an meine Daten zu sichern und ziehe so langsam eine Windows neu Installation in Erwägung...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valheru66 (5. April 2021)

was passiert wenn du beide auf keine skalierung einstellst ?  ich sehe du hast ein g-sync monitor vielleicht auch das mal probieren auszuschalten. wenn ich eins gelernt habe dann muss die lösung nicht logisch sein


----------



## Glantir (5. April 2021)

valheru66 schrieb:


> was passiert wenn du beide auf keine skalierung einstellst ?  ich sehe du hast ein g-sync monitor vielleicht auch das mal probieren auszuschalten. wenn ich eins gelernt habe dann muss die lösung nicht logisch sein


Hab es mal so probiert, aber bleibt so wie gehabt. 
Aber Elder Scrolls startet jetzt nicht mehr in der falschen Auflösung ^^.

Ich habe jetzt auch einen Workaround für mich entdeckt mit dem ich denke ich leben kann. Wenn Windows unbedingt Icons auf dem rechten Monitor haben will, soll Windows die haben... Habe jetzt einige Icons auf den rechten Monitor verfrachtet und scheinbar gibt es jetzt keine Verschiebungen mehr. Jedenfalls habe ich das Spiel jetzt mehrmals gestartet und neu gestartet. Ohne Verschiebungen...

Ich hoffe mal das es so bleibt....


----------

